# Looking for doggie day care in Colima



## lbelloruiz (Oct 6, 2011)

I will be in Colima in mid-November for medical treatment. I'm looking for a doggy day care in Colima. Can anybody refer me to somebody safe and trustworthy where we can leave our small dog for 3 days.

I've heard about a place called Pet House in Colima. I would like to know if anyone on this forum, living in the area knows the kennel and can give me a personal recommendation. 

I've called around to the hotels near the center of Colima and can not find any that are dog friendly.

Tx.


----------

